# Gold Coast



## timmmyy (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi. I've been thinking about moving to Australia for quite some time now and Gold Coast really caught my eye. Anyway since I really don't know much about Gold Coast or Australia for that matter I would really appreciate if anyone would be kind enough to answer my questions. I've been browsing the internet for a few hours but didn't find any relevant information. So here they are. 

1) How is the nightlife (dance clubs, lounges...) in Gold Coast? I'm 20 yo btw.

2) What is the humidity like? Is it really as humid as they say? Is it bearable? I'm from Europe where we have very low humidity.

3) Is there lots of bugs in Gold Coast? Mosquitoes, roaches, flies, spiders...?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

1. don't know I am to old haha but that is where our 17/18 yr old school leavers go to celebrate their final year. Check out "surfers paradise" for the nightlife
2 It is bearable much better than asia plus it has a winter
3 depends on where you live on the gold coast if you live inland of course there are going to be more bugs. if you live near the beach not so bad.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

surfers paradise, gold coast is the main party area. of u want away from the main party areas there are some suburbs still on the gold coast just more residential rather than apartments. but yes end of every year this is where all the 17/18 yr olds go for 'schoolies'

cant remember what the humidity is like.but i know january is their wet season even tho its mid summer.

you'll see cockroaches etc wherever u live


----------



## Rhianna Holmes (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,
Defiantly if you are looking for the party scene, the Gold Coast offers some great night life! As for the humidity, it varies dramatically depending on the day, but yes we do get some very humid days! I have been to Germany and it will be more humid then you are used to  from my experience between the 2 places anyway! And as for the creepy crawlies, you're going to come across them pretty much anywhere you go, but obviously they are worse at different times of the year. Flies are a lot more annoying and present in summer! And if you live near the water, fresh water that is, like rivers near your home, then Mossies are more likely to be present because they breed in water! Hope this helps!


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

I lived on the Gold Coast in my 20's. Great location! Yes, a great party location and also an easy commute to Brisbane which also a great place to party. Good job opportunities, reasonable cost of living. Good luck and have fun, this is a great spot to be!


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gold Coast isn't bad mate I live there night life is great and weather is even better


----------

